# want to replace fluval 204 hoses



## Kelley (Aug 27, 2006)

I have had a fluval 204 for almost a year now. The ugly, grey ribbed hoses have become clogged with debris and are starting to impede flow through the filter. Do I have to replace them with the same ugly tubing or can I use something else? I have access to tygon tubing, but are there other options? 

Thanks!


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

You can use 1/2 tubing, clear or frosted or grey or whatever, but it is a Royal pain to get on.
It is possiblle to get on the aquastop, but you need hot water to soften the tube and a little skill, luck and patients combined.

The UGLY hoses from Fluval are designed to be NO KINK and they wrok great at that.
Any Fluval filter that I have changed to hose (for lily pipe use mainly) has had many problems with kink until I learned a few things about running the lines.

If I could have used the standard hose on the lily pipe that I had, I would have.


----------



## Kelley (Aug 27, 2006)

Goalcreas, thanks for the reply! You are always such a help to everyone that needs it. 

Do you know what inner diameter of tubing I need? 

Thanks again!


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

Just try to share what I know where and when it apply's 
It is 1/2 ID. There is an off chance that you could find Metric and that would be 12mm


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

Why don't you just get a hose cleaning brush (it's like a bottle cleaning bruch but on a 3' nylon cord) and some bleach?

That's what I do anyway. Seems to work.

Even a python I'll run some bleach thorugh every now and again to clean up crud.

Works.


----------



## diablocanine (Jul 25, 2004)

I believe Fluvals use 5/8" tubing, at least that is what I put on the six I have. Using this setup will prevent kinking and give you a way to inject CO2.....DC


----------



## Kelley (Aug 27, 2006)

DC, that is one wild looking contraption! I'm not even sure what hooks up to where. Could you explain a little? 

RS, thank you for the cleaning tip. If I decide to keep the hoses that I have, I will look for that brush. 

Thanks everyone!


----------



## diablocanine (Jul 25, 2004)

Kelley said:


> DC, that is one wild looking contraption! I'm not even sure what hooks up to where. Could you explain a little?
> 
> RS, thank you for the cleaning tip. If I decide to keep the hoses that I have, I will look for that brush.
> 
> Thanks everyone!


Here is a link to the lifegard customflo, I was able to do 2 tanks with each kit:
http://pentairaquatics.com/products/detail/customflo_starter.htm
I drilled a hole in the end cap (right side of picture) and secured a barb in the hole to inject CO2 into the intake of a Fluval.
I used this for the return:
http://www.premiumaquatics.com/Merc...uct_Code=SQUID-UTUBE&Category_Code=Wavemaking
If you need more pics let me know.......DC


----------

